# What are the chances?



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2017)

UGA beats the Gators and it comes down to the Kirby vs Saban show for the SEC Championship?

I said when Kirby was hired that he would be contending for the SEC his second year and the NC his third year. So far he hasn't disappointed me in that prediction. 

UGA would lose this SEC matchup of course, but dang it would be fun to watch. Probably would be a better game than the NC later on.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 25, 2017)

Right now, it looks like that's the most probable outcome. I've read more than a few "experts" that say it's Alabama, then Georgia, and then some distance to everybody else.  I feel pretty comfortable buying the Bama hype, but UGA still has a lot of football left to play before we start planning a trip to Atlanta.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2017)

might be the nc. but the dogs will stay home and it wont be close like 2012. bamas 2nd o is better than what the dogs have.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 25, 2017)

What are the chances?.......very high.

Two things need to happen to keep UGA out of the SECCG.
1-they lose focus and get tripped up in a game they should win, such as Kentucky.

2- my Gators make massive improvements before we meet Georgia and find a way to win that game, which by itself doesn't mean Georgia loses the east.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 25, 2017)

We'll find out this weekend if Kirby is the real deal. Under Richt, I would most certainly consider this game coming up a loss. He always underperformed after big wins. So after this week we'll know if Kirby is the real deal. I've always thought the was and hopefully he proves us right


----------



## cam88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hold on the championship talk were only 4 weeks into the season, there is a lot of football left to play.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2017)

cam88 said:


> Hold on the championship talk were only 4 weeks into the season, there is a lot of football left to play.



Yep. We got to get past the Vols the Barn, South Cakalakey and the Gators. Vandy, Mizzou and Kaintuck may not be the walk overs some think they will be.

So far we look pretty stout and we're getting better each week. Further, affiant sayeth not.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2017)

Looking good for that show down!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2017)

bullgator said:


> What are the chances?.......very high.
> 
> Two things need to happen to keep UGA out of the SECCG.
> 1-they lose focus and get tripped up in a game they should win, such as Kentucky.
> ...



You're probably more right than most. We have a habit of getting tripped up by teams we should beat and then comes the world's largest outdoor cocktail party in Jax. I'm hoping CKS has broken the losing focus thing. The cocktail party? It's usually a toss up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2017)

elfiii said:


> You're probably more right than most. We have a habit of getting tripped up by teams we should beat and then comes the world's largest outdoor cocktail party in Jax. I'm hoping CKS has broken the losing focus thing. The cocktail party? It's usually a toss up.



usually the gators win.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 25, 2017)

I just hope he leaves Fromm the starter until he proves he is incapable of carrying the torch.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 26, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I just hope he leaves Fromm the starter until he proves he is incapable of carrying the torch.



This would be a good thing. He doesn't seem like a freshmen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2017)

NThe chances just got a lot greater. Instead of the gators being a road block for this matchup it is looking like Auburn is coming around. That being said I don't believe Auburn has faced defenses the caliber of Bama or UGA yet either. 

If this Bama / UGA SECCG happens it will be the game of the year, eclipsing any NC matchup they could put together. 

Also keep in mind. It is possible for either team to lose the SECCG and still make the final 4. Slim but possible.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

I think the committee would only take one SEC team. 
But pump the brakes some! Too much ball left! Dawgs do catch a break over the next few weeks; Vandy, Mizzou and bye. But Gators, Tech, Kentucky, and Auburn all pose challenges. One game at a time....beat Vandy.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 1, 2017)

Georgia looks better than they have in years but don't rule out the final score from the Largest cocktail party just yet. FL has a way of ruining GA's hopes.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also keep in mind. It is possible for either team to lose the SECCG and still make the final 4. Slim but possible.



Just ask the big10 where you don't even have to make it to the conference championship. Just head directly to the playoffs. 

Concerning the original question of UGA and winning the SECe, I think yesterday definitely put them in the drivers seat. They'll be favored in every east game they play and only losing focus will untracked them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2017)

Bob Wallace said:


> Georgia looks better than they have in years but don't rule out the final score from the Largest cocktail party just yet. FL has a way of ruining GA's hopes.



Yep, as has UT etc. One game at a time. I also know we are going to need to be able to throw the ball. Fromm's passing  yesterday was not good at all. He was lost for the first two quarters. The game was too fast for him as far as passing. His heart and legs were in the game though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, as has UT etc. One game at a time. I also know we are going to need to be able to throw the ball. Fromm's passing  yesterday was not good at all. He was lost for the first two quarters. The game was too fast for him as far as passing. His heart and legs were in the game though.



You old dawgs MUST get over this passing percentage stat, and how it really has no bearing on the game. 

Ground n Pound running games with a mobile quarterback and the most important stat of all; NO TURNOVERS, is what makes a winning combination, not passing completion percentages. In this offensive setup and 50% completion rate is perfectly acceptable. 

Jalen Hurts only had a 63% completion rate against Ol Miss. Fromm had a 48% completion rate (rounded up) the results from both teams was the same. 

What you should be concerned about, at least for this season, is your depth chart. Who is Fromm's replacement should he have to leave the game? If it is Eason UGA is screwed. If there is a third string recruit with talent plus then there is hope. For this reason alone is why I have always stated that Kirby's third season will be his NC bid with validity. All Richt recruits that are left at UGA will be fully on board with "the process" Kirby will have his own recruits filling slots and he will have depth to compliment his talent plus plus style of coaching he is used to.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

It is way to early, to be thinking about an SECCG. Yes we looked the last couple of week, but I think we are realizing the UT nor Miss ST, are very good teams. Vandy beat us in Athens last year. That is the only thing this team should be thinking about.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> It is way to early, to be thinking about an SECCG. Yes we looked the last couple of week, but I think we are realizing the UT nor Miss ST, are very good teams. Vandy beat us in Athens last year. That is the only thing this team should be thinking about.



After the curb stomping we gave the Vols yesterday I'm walking beside the bandwagon thinking about climbing on board.

This team continues to improve every week and you can see they are beginning to accept the fact they are winners and they play that way. The two big challenges for them are UF and Auburn.

The offense still needs to work on consistency but they are already playing above the level most people expected them to achieve this year. The defense is on fire and playing lights out football.

Every week the odds of us being in the SECCG get stronger and stronger. Bama fans better not take that one for granted.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2017)

I hope you are right Elfiii. I guess the reservations that I have, come from being here before and watching it all go up in flames.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You old dawgs MUST get over this passing percentage stat, and how it really has no bearing on the game.
> 
> Ground n Pound running games with a mobile quarterback and the most important stat of all; NO TURNOVERS, is what makes a winning combination, not passing completion percentages. In this offensive setup and 50% completion rate is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> ...



There isn't one person outside of the coaching staff that knows how much Eason improved from last year. I could be 100% wrong but Eason was starting over Fromm in game one. Kirby makes a decision on who's starting from each players performance in practice each week. So Kirby and Chaney felt Eason gave them the best chance at winning. As far as stats go you are correct but 5 or so of Fromms passes were in no mans land and 3 of them should have picks. Fromm is our guy and he's gotten us this far. I could care less just keep winning!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> After the curb stomping we gave the Vols yesterday I'm walking beside the bandwagon thinking about climbing on board.
> 
> This team continues to improve every week and you can see they are beginning to accept the fact they are winners and they play that way. The two big challenges for them are UF and Auburn.
> 
> ...



miss st and the vols are both really bad teams as well as ole miss and vandy. it doesnt appear we will get a clear picture of how good the dogs really are until the auburn game. i think the dogs are really good, while the rest of the sec truly sucks. auburn is right there with the dogs too. while bama has trasnscended the sec, it seems, uga will be a better competition for the seccg. no one in bama land is afraid of uga. the dogs are merely a step in the process like every other game.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 1, 2017)

Why do folks think uga v bama would be better than clemson v bama? I dislike clemson as much as i do the dogs but theyve not shown any decline from their national championshio team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2017)

Bob Wallace said:


> Georgia looks better than they have in years but don't rule out the final score from the Largest cocktail party just yet. FL has a way of ruining GA's hopes.



I get that but you have to admit, the lizards have looked like hot garbage against UT and Vandy.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 2, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I get that but you have to admit, the lizards have looked like hot garbage against UT and Vandy.



Without a doubt they don't look great however considering our offense in years past and more importantly the run game has dramatically improved. Our defense is very young and our QB is also. Give them time. Each day and game they get better. I have a feeling will become more talked about around the table come late October.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Why do folks think uga v bama would be better than clemson v bama? I dislike clemson as much as i do the dogs but theyve not shown any decline from their national championshio team.



I can appreciate your sentiment and respect for Clemson, but in all reality they haven't played anyone but Auburn to make them appear "as good" as last year. In my opionion they are grossly over rated this year. But once UGA and Bama plays the Barners during reg. season we will know for sure. 

Either Auburn has the most spectacular front Offensive line in the league, or Clemson's 'D' just ain't all that. Because Auburns QB is clearly the worst in the SEC if not the nation and regularly spends 6 seconds plus in the pocket or scrambling for his life. A good 'D' would blow up the 'O' line and plant him like the wall flower he is.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can appreciate your sentiment and respect for Clemson, but in all reality they haven't played anyone but Auburn to make them appear "as good" as last year. In my opionion they are grossly over rated this year. But once UGA and Bama plays the Barners during reg. season we will know for sure.
> 
> Either Auburn has the most spectacular front Offensive line in the league, or Clemson's 'D' just ain't all that. Because Auburns QB is clearly the worst in the SEC if not the nation and regularly spends 6 seconds plus in the pocket or scrambling for his life. A good 'D' would blow up the 'O' line and plant him like the wall flower he is.



Huh???

Clemson is the first team in AP history to beat 3 top 15 teams in the month of September.... 2 of those games on the road.

There are 6 teams currently in the top 20 who have a loss.. 3 of those losses came from Clemson.

Clemson has the most difficult schedule of any team to date and it's not even close.

Please, tell me who Georgia's beat that has made them look so impressive...???


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Also, we sacked Auburn 11 times! and they scored a total of 6 points against us.... yet you use that game to determine our Defense "ain't all that".


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Huh???
> 
> Clemson is the first team in AP history to bet 3 top 15 teams in the month of September.... 2 of those games on the road.
> 
> ...



Pre-season rankings mean nothing in the NCAA and I wish they would stop doing it. Funny how some argue in favor of it, but then when Bama beats a top ranked FSU, well then, they really weren't worth the rankings, but when a Pumpkin Bumpkin colored team beats one, well it's all that plus a bud light. 

My take on rankings are, primarily due to the turnover in College, is no rankings are even announced until week 5 of the schedule. There just isn't a viable way to get it close to right until then, and even sometimes then it is questionable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Also, we sacked Auburn 11 times! and they scored a total of 6 points against us.... yet you use that game to determine our Defense "ain't all that".
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm



He had 6 plus seconds in the pocket on every play.  Of course your blind squirrel eventually found the nut.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He had 6 plus seconds in the pocket on every play.  Of course your blind squirrel eventually found the nut.



Well that's the first time I've heard something like that.

A team gets 11 sacks and only gives up 6 points... and your response is, they had no pass rush! lol


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA beats the Gators and it comes down to the Kirby vs Saban show for the SEC Championship?
> 
> I said when Kirby was hired that he would be contending for the SEC his second year and the NC his third year. So far he hasn't disappointed me in that prediction.
> 
> UGA would lose this SEC matchup of course, but dang it would be fun to watch. *Probably would be a better game than the NC later on.*




Yea it'll be nice to finally have a good game since the last two NC games have been such snooze fests...


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Just so I can sum up your thoughts, you are essentially getting to this point?

uga, who has stunk for the last decade, is a serious contender this year based on them going 5-0 against unranked teams, and surely will provide the best matchup against Bama in a championship game.

Clemson on the other hand, who has went to two straight national championships and knocked off Bama to be the defending national champs, and after starting 5-0 with 3 top 15 wins, has proved nothing to you and is "grossly overrated".  They will have to do much, much more before you believe they are serious contenders?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Yea it'll be nice to finally have a good game since the last two NC games have been such snooze fests...



Put some cream on your hiney and quit being some sensitive and butt hurt. Last years NC was the best I can remember in decades. 

That was last year.

If Kirby and Saban get to go head to head the hype will be greater than any game to follow this year. 

Now, back to you Pumpkin Bumpkins. Both teams in the SEC have proven, late in the season ranking, good teams ahead in their conference schedule. Clemson has powder puff teams left on their schedule. 

And back to the sacks comment. When a QB has 6 seconds behind the O-line to dance around, stay confused and continue to suck your D-line isn't blowing up anybody. If your D-line is all that you are blowing up the O-line and getting penetration to such a horrible QB in the first 2 seconds of play. 

As to the 6 points you keep harping on that was allowed for Auburn to score, they only allowed your stellar offense to score one more than them. 

What happened there?


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put some cream on your hiney and quit being some sensitive and butt hurt. Last years NC was the best I can remember in decades.
> 
> That was last year.
> 
> ...



1. Stidham is probably the 3rd or 4th best qb in the SEC. If you think he's dead last, I'll take some of what you're smoking

2. Did you watch the Clemson/Auburn game? We dominated the game from the start, and didn't take any risk on offense with a qb making his first college start. We leaned on our defense because we knew auburn couldn't score on us without an ill-advised turnover.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Statistically, Stidham is actually the #2 qb in the SEC...

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...at/passing/sort/collegeQuarterbackRating/id/8


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA beats the Gators and it comes down to the Kirby vs Saban show for the SEC Championship?
> 
> I said when Kirby was hired that he would be contending for the SEC his second year and the NC his third year. So far he hasn't disappointed me in that prediction.
> 
> UGA would lose this SEC matchup of course, but dang it would be fun to watch. Probably would be a better game than the NC later on.



He has made an amazing change in the team from last year to this year.  The defense is a mean machine painted red and black.  Fromm seems to be Chaney's type of QB.

I would not be so sure that Bammer would beat us, but it would be a tough task.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> 1. Stidham is probably the 3rd or 4th best qb in the SEC. If you think he's dead last, I'll take some of what you're smoking



That was his recruitment ranking coming in. He sucks so bad his nickname should be Dyson. 



weathermantrey said:


> 2. Did you watch the Clemson/Auburn game? We dominated the game from the start, and didn't take any risk on offense with a qb making his first college start. We leaned on our defense because we knew auburn couldn't score on us without an ill-advised turnover.


I watched the entire game. I am happy for you that your team won a great moral victory, but allowing any qb to run around in his backfield for 6 plus seconds is not something a stellar overpowering defense does. 

We can do this all day, but the facts are the facts. Stop acting like a Tennessee Vol and stick with the facts. 

How many points did that awesome defense of yours allow Louisville or VT to hang on you? Seriously dude, y'all haven't been tested yet and to say that your team is every bit as good as last years team considering your schedule is just flat out laughable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> He has made an amazing change in the team from last year to this year.  The defense is a mean machine painted red and black.  Fromm seems to be Chaney's type of QB.
> 
> I would not be so sure that Bammer would beat us, but it would be a tough task.



Bama would beat UGA on depth alone. We have sat out our starting defense and offense the better part of the last two quarters in the last two games. Something the experts fail to acknowledge.  Our rookies are hanging points on our opponents and stopping them at the line.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama would beat UGA on depth alone. We have sat out our starting defense and offense the better part of the last two quarters in the last two games. Something the experts fail to acknowledge.  Our rookies are hanging points on our opponents and stopping them at the line.



And depth is where it's at! I love seeing our constant rotation on defense! Fresh legs go a long ways!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And depth is where it's at! I love seeing our constant rotation on defense! Fresh legs go a long ways!


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA beats the Gators and it comes down to the Kirby vs Saban show for the SEC Championship?
> 
> I said when Kirby was hired that he would be contending for the SEC his second year and the NC his third year. So far he hasn't disappointed me in that prediction.
> 
> UGA would lose this SEC matchup of course, but dang it would be fun to watch. Probably would be a better game than the NC later on.


I am a long time Gator fan and the way Georgia looked and played Saturday, it's not even close. I honestly believe at this time if they can stay relatively healthy, that they are probably the only team able to give Saban / Alabama a run for it's money. Kirby Smart is no dummy and he tutored a long time under Saban. He understands what works and how to work it.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was his recruitment ranking coming in. He sucks so bad his nickname should be Dyson.
> 
> 
> I watched the entire game. I am happy for you that your team won a great moral victory, but allowing any qb to run around in his backfield for 6 plus seconds is not something a stellar overpowering defense does.
> ...



Fact 1: Clemson had 11 sacks against Auburn

Not a Fact: "Stidham ran around for 6 seconds every play with plenty of time to throw"

Fact 2: Clemson has beaten 3 top 15 teams this year.

Not a Fact: "Clemson's schedule is flat out laughable"


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was his recruitment ranking coming in. He sucks so bad his nickname should be Dyson.
> 
> 
> I watched the entire game. I am happy for you that your team won a great moral victory, but allowing any qb to run around in his backfield for 6 plus seconds is not something a stellar overpowering defense does.
> ...



Again, did you watch those games?

We were winning 33-7 at the start of the 4th quarter against Louisville. After which Lamar Jackson scored 2 touch downs against our 3rd string defense.

We were winning 24-3 against Virginia Tech at the end of the 3rd quarter. After which they got a few scores on our 2nd and 3rd string defense.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

You know what's really laughable?

Georgia's Schedule.

The only decent team they play all year is Auburn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> You know what's really laughable?



You??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> You know what's really laughable?
> 
> Georgia's Schedule.
> 
> The only decent team they play all year is Auburn.



Funny listening to you ramble on about preseason rankings and such but yet you ignore the same people that rank the schedules..

Funny, these folks don't agree with you.. 

http://www.fbschedules.com/2017/08/phil-steele-2017-college-football-strength-of-schedule-rankings/

Non conference:
https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...-football-nonconference-strength-of-schedule/

But at the end of the day, who cares.. Each game will be played and we'll know at the end of the season who the champ is. Simple enough.. But to say the Dawgs don't belong on the same field as Clemson shows just how much you don't know.



weathermantrey said:


> What makes you think your team belongs on the same field as Clemson?




As your last prediction went, we can see that you really don't.. Fairweather..



weathermantrey said:


> I have a feeling Tennessee is going to take this one... will probably be an ugly game though since both teams are overrated.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

You're right, I misspoke when I said Auburn was the toughest team on uga's schedule. It's actually Georgia Tech


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Not a Fact: "Stidham ran around for 6 seconds every play with plenty of time to throw"



It most certainly is a fact. I sat their and counted every time. 

I wasn't the only one that noticed it either. 

http://www.al.com/auburnfootball/in...ck_jarrett_stidham_holding_ball_too_long.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> You're right, I misspoke when I said Auburn was the toughest team on uga's schedule. It's actually Georgia Tech



It's ok.. You misspeak a lot. We are use to it..


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It most certainly is a fact. I sat their and counted every time.
> 
> I wasn't the only one that noticed it either.
> 
> http://www.al.com/auburnfootball/in...ck_jarrett_stidham_holding_ball_too_long.html



Our defensive backs must be awesome then...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Our defensive backs must be awesome then...



I'll take UGA's over yours.. Heck, I'll take UGA's defense over Clemson's. They are ranked #3.. 

Oh wait, you'll probably say UGA's defense doesn't belong on the field with Clemson either..


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bama would beat UGA on depth alone. We have sat out our starting defense and offense the better part of the last two quarters in the last two games. Something the experts fail to acknowledge.  Our rookies are hanging points on our opponents and stopping them at the line.



Maybe ... maybe not.  We came mighty close to whooping even without the bammer depth a few years ago.  Game is in the A/C, so the players don't wear down nearly so fast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Maybe ... maybe not.  We came mighty close to whooping even without the bammer depth a few years ago.  Game is in the A/C, so the players don't wear down nearly so fast.



Easy now. Y'all are having a good run, but don't get carried away.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> miss st and the vols are both really bad teams as well as ole miss and vandy. it doesnt appear we will get a clear picture of how good the dogs really are until the auburn game. i think the dogs are really good, while the rest of the sec truly sucks. auburn is right there with the dogs too. while bama has trasnscended the sec, it seems, uga will be a better competition for the seccg. no one in bama land is afraid of uga. the dogs are merely a step in the process like every other game.



Transcended the SEC?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Transcended the SEC?



that was put there just for you to react.   honestly, the sec really sucks. miss st, vandy, ole miss, vols, carolina, mizzou. just awful.  train wreck programs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> that was put there just for you to react.   honestly, the sec really sucks. miss st, vandy, ole miss, vols, carolina, mizzou. just awful.  train wreck programs



Somebody's got to keep it real around here.

They suck now but they may not suck so bad in 4 or 5 weeks. Bama, UGA and the Barn are the strength of the SEC so far. That may change.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Somebody's got to keep it real around here.
> 
> They suck now but they may not suck so bad in 4 or 5 weeks. Bama, UGA and the Barn are the strength of the SEC so far. That may change.



i see the barn losing to the dogs and bama running yall out of Bryant Denney Mercedes east.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i see the barn losing to the dogs and bama running yall out of Bryant Denney Mercedes east.



A likely scenario. There are others. Some of them involve the Dawgs running Bama out of Sanford Mercedes South and back to Alabam. It's still a long way away. We're not even at the halfway mark yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> A likely scenario. There are others. Some of them involve the Dawgs running Bama out of Sanford Mercedes South and back to Alabam. It's still a long way away. We're not even at the halfway mark yet.



I feel a bait gatherin coming on to discuss this more in depth, that is if the nurse can make it here from Calipornia in time.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel a bait gatherin coming on to discuss this more in depth, that is if the nurse can make it here from Calipornia in time.



I can do Kang Buk this week if you can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I can do Kang Buk this week if you can.



What day? I'm severly low on Omega 3's and need to restock.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I can do Kang Buk this week if you can.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What day? I'm severly low on Omega 3's and need to restock.



My interest is peaked as well.. 

Just not today. I've got to run south and pick up a cart to hold boat motors.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 3, 2017)

Both should be undefeated in the SECCG, (unless the pups trip up against an awful Gators team, as they have been prone to do...). But as good as the pups have looked to this point, I don't think the game in Atlanta will be remotely close.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> as they have been prone to do...)..



Richt is no longer here..


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> . Because Auburns QB is clearly the worst in the SEC if not the nation




Stidham has the highest completion % of any QB in the SEC and is 6th out of 14 in QBR.  The reason that is low is primarily due to the 11 sacks against Clemson....but don't let facts get in your way


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2017)

Right now I just want to beat Vandy. But if I take a real long deep hit on the kool aid, I could say we win out at least through the barn game and that is the one game that pushes me to the edge of double bourbons, ice, WL Weller.. OK...I digress...pump the brakes moe!  Beat Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2017)

I just hope the UGA players, are not believing every thing the fans and the media is saying about then. We will need to play every game with the same type intensity as we have seen thus far.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I just hope the UGA players, are not believing every thing the fans and the media is saying about then. We will need to play every game with the same type intensity as we have seen thus far.



I'm thinking Kirby will keep they're heads screwed on straight.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I'm thinking Kirby will keep they're heads screwed on straight.



Yep. Every player has to win their position on the depth chart every week. Just because you started last Saturday doesn't mean you'll start this Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Every player has to win their position on the depth chart every week. Just because you started last Saturday doesn't mean you'll start this Saturday.



And that is why Eason and Fromm are competing this week.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Every player has to win their position on the depth chart every week. Just because you started last Saturday doesn't mean you'll start this Saturday.



And Kirby has experience keeping the hype at bay with players.


----------



## srb (Oct 3, 2017)

*Also.....*



Matthew6 said:


> that was put there just for you to react.   honestly, the sec really sucks. miss st, vandy, ole miss, vols, carolina, mizzou. just awful.  train wreck programs



Lsuuu

Coach O is Not looking to goood)()()


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that is why Eason and Fromm are competing this week.





HunterJoe24 said:


> And Kirby has experience keeping the hype at bay with players.



Yep. CKS only cares about getting the job done. The guy who is the best at that gets to play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2017)

Great read here. 

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/can-georgia-beat-alabama-sorry-dawgs-not-sure/


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great read here.
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/can-georgia-beat-alabama-sorry-dawgs-not-sure/



That was a very good read.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

Enough of the beating Alabama talk. We got a long way to go before we worry about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

I want to hear more about how great Eason is compared to Fromm.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to hear more about how great Eason is compared to Fromm.....



Really? The kid is good. He's still knocking off the rust.. Give him some time. When you are out and not practicing, it takes a toll. Don't be jealous of UGA having good QB's... If Jalen gets hurt Bama is done..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really? The kid is good. He's still knocking off the rust.. Give him some time. When you are out and not practicing, it takes a toll. Don't be jealous of UGA having good QB's... If Jalen gets hurt Bama is done..




Jalen only plays 1/2 a game as it is.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really? The kid is good. He's still knocking off the rust.. Give him some time. When you are out and not practicing, it takes a toll. Don't be jealous of UGA having good QB's... If Jalen gets hurt Bama is done..




Easy there big guy, not a Bama fan at all but their backup to Hurts is the real deal and probably a better true QB. Eason will be toting a clipboard the rest of the season unless in mop up duty like today. Next season will be Fromm and Fields with Eason transferring out.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2017)

We keep giving Eason the benefit of the doubt. Sooner or later he need to step up and do, what the has the tools to do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jalen only plays 1/2 a game as it is.



I could Qb for Bama.. Heck, if a red headed step child could win a title you could have.. 



toolmkr20 said:


> Easy there big guy, not a Bama fan at all but their backup to Hurts is the real deal and probably a better true QB. Eason will be toting a clipboard the rest of the season unless in mop up duty like today. Next season will be Fromm and Fields with Eason transferring out.




Hmm.. So Eason wasn't the starter at the beginning of the season? I guess the coaches know more than we do..


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

They have game tape to compare now. Obviously the coaches are still seeing it like us because Fromm is still your starter. I really don't understand certain UGA fans love affair with Eason. He played mediocre last season and the little bit we've seen of him this season it doesn't look to me like he's made much headway. Like I said before I really don't see Eason getting his spot back and he will probably transfer out after this season if he doesn't win it back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> They have game tape to compare now. Obviously the coaches are still seeing it like us because Fromm is still your starter. I really don't understand certain UGA fans love affair with Eason. He played mediocre last season and the little bit we've seen of him this season it doesn't look to me like he's made much headway. Like I said before I really don't see Eason getting his spot back and he will probably transfer out after this season if he doesn't win it back.



No love affair at all.. Just calling it as I see it. Eason got hurt after a few plays in the opener. He was named the starter for a reason. The only love affair I have is with Kirby. The man is the real deal and I'm excited seeing the product he has put on in his 2nd year.

But as far as game tape.. Apples to Oranges..

I don't care who starts. Just win baby!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only love affair I have is with Kirby. The man is the real deal and I'm excited seeing the product he has put on in his 2nd year.
> 
> 
> Just win baby!




^^^
This we can agree on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Well now. What do y'all think about this thread topic now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now. What do y'all think about this thread topic now?



That we are going to beat Bama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> That we are going to beat Bama!



MONON!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MONON!!!



Question really is, does the rest of the SEC suck that bad or is UGA and Bama really that good?

I guess we'll see in a couple weeks when we head to Jacksonville and punch the ticket to Atlanta.. Cause I don't see a loss to the Gamecocks or Kentucky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Question really is, does the rest of the SEC suck that bad or is UGA and Bama really that good?
> 
> I guess we'll see in a couple weeks when we head to Jacksonville and punch the ticket to Atlanta.. Cause I don't see a loss to the Gamecocks or Kentucky.



I never take any game for granted. Once Kirby and his style gets in your head you will be cautious of making such statements in the future as well. I truly am happy to see UGA back in contention. And maybe I was wrong. Maybe it won't take Kirby until his 3rd year to be playing for the NC. But I believe I am correct. Now just keep all of the nasty talk old style dawgs at bay and do what I hammered into you mealy mouthed malcontents Kirby's first year. Walk like a champion, talk like a champion and act like a champion in supporting your team 100% no matter what the outcome, because with Kirby at the helm, that is what he expects of each and every one of his players. 

Bear Bryant said it best and taught it to his players, and it is still being taught at Bama, and now UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never take any game for granted. Once Kirby and his style gets in your head you will be cautious of making such statements in the future as well. I truly am happy to see UGA back in contention. And maybe I was wrong. Maybe it won't take Kirby until his 3rd year to be playing for the NC. But I believe I am correct. Now just keep all of the nasty talk old style dawgs at bay and do what I hammered into you mealy mouthed malcontents Kirby's first year. Walk like a champion, talk like a champion and act like a champion in supporting your team 100% no matter what the outcome, because with Kirby at the helm, that is what he expects of each and every one of his players.
> 
> Bear Bryant said it best and taught it to his players, and it is still being taught at Bama, and now UGA.



Good ol Bear..

I don't take any game for granted.. Listening to the Bulldawg Brunch yesterday, I heard callers saying "Why didn't Eason get in the game, during the 4th qtr" and the response was great. Well, that's not how Kirby thinks.. If there is a single chance that the team could get back within a couple scores, he's not going to take a chance. His job is to win ball games and the only time I think he calms down is after the game, right before he goes to bed on Saturday night. And then he's right back at it as soon as he wakes up Sunday morning.. 

Looking forward to the bye-week..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2017)

The Dawgs are in good position but I got to be honest Bama would beat them if they played today. Our offense is putting up some outstanding numbers but it's against very bad defensive teams. Our defense is getting banged up and our secondary is vulnerable and that scares me. But proud of my Dawgs! Doing exactly what they should be up to this point. Anything can happen but if you dive a little deeper UGA ain't quite there yet. Go Dawgs just get there and leave it all on the field!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> The Dawgs are in good position but I got to be honest Bama would beat them if they played today. Our offense is putting up some outstanding numbers but it's against very bad defensive teams. Our defense is getting banged up and our secondary is vulnerable and that scares me. But proud of my Dawgs! Doing exactly what they should be up to this point. Anything can happen but if you dive a little deeper UGA ain't quite there yet. Go Dawgs just get there and leave it all on the field!



It would be a close game, not a blow out by either team, and like I stated in the beginning of this thread, it would be the game of the year, eclipsing any NC game to follow. 

I hope it happens, and would love to see my team win, but would be happy for either team, just as I was when Clemson won the NC. There is something special about watching two superbly coached powerhouses play each other. It is just hard to feel bad if one loses to the other because you know you are watching the best of the best and they are both leaving it all on the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2017)

UGA had better not even think of the possibility of a NC. We have 4 SEC games to go, plus Tech. Any one of those games could be a loss. Heck we haven't even played half or SEC schedule. If any one thinks that any one of those remaining SEC games are going to be a cakewalk are kidding their selves.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> UGA had better not even think of the possibility of a NC. We have 4 SEC games to go, plus Tech. Any one of those games could be a loss. Heck we haven't even played half or SEC schedule. If any one thinks that any one of those remaining SEC games are going to be a cakewalk are kidding their selves.



Heck, my favorite game was the 40+ point beat down of the Vols.. That was better than any trophy so the season is already a win... Everything else is just a bonus!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2017)

^^^ This x 10


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> ^^^ This x 10



Throw in a win over the Gators and it'll be better than Christmas!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throw in a win over the Gators and it'll be better than Christmas!



Well then let me be the first to say Merry Christmas .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Well then let me be the first to say Merry Christmas .





Thanks... I just hope it happens! You pesky Gators have screwed us up more than a few times..


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thanks... I just hope it happens! You pesky Gators have screwed us up more than a few times..



And it wouldn't bother me a bit if Ebenezer Scrooge was a gator fan.


----------



## GA native (Oct 17, 2017)

"What are the chances?"

I'm starting to contemplate a Penn St UGA rematch in the championship game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2017)

Looking good so far and I still maintain that a Bama / UGA matchup would be better than any National Championship game played this year. 

Both teams are statistic equals with Bama holding an edge over receptions / TD's at a 5+ point per game advantage. 

I hope the stars continue to align and we get to see these teams go head to head. It would be like watching two identical twins going head to head in an MMA match.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2017)

#1 - UGA

#2 - Bama

It's on boys. Let's win out our seasons and put on the best game in the Country in Atlanta.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #1 - UGA
> 
> #2 - Bama
> 
> It's on boys. Let's win out our seasons and put on the best game in the Country in Atlanta.





Humility is just one week away..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Humility is just one week away..



Both teams schedule from here on out sucks, I think ours more than UGA's, but I do believe Auburn is going to be the breaking point for both, if there is one. 

I hope Kirby keeps these young Champions of his focused now that they've hit the top and I know for a fact that the #2 tag was a gift to Saban. Bama will come out against the rest of their schedule meaner and nastier than the first part of the season. 

It is going to be interesting for sure. I just hope everyone stays healthy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Both teams schedule from here on out sucks, I think ours more than UGA's, but I do believe Auburn is going to be the breaking point for both, if there is one.
> 
> I hope Kirby keeps these young Champions of his focused now that they've hit the top and I know for a fact that the #2 tag was a gift to Saban. Bama will come out against the rest of their schedule meaner and nastier than the first part of the season.
> 
> It is going to be interesting for sure. I just hope everyone stays healthy.



probably sporting a nasty old G flag on your vehicle too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> probably sporting a nasty old G flag on your vehicle too.



Come over here and say that Grandpa......


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come over here and say that Grandpa......



i see i woke up your inner el thugo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> i see i woke up your inner el thugo.



You're up awful early for a Left Coast thug aren't you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're up awful early for a Left Coast thug aren't you?



drive the wife to work everyday at 6 am then go striper fishing at grizzly island.drink wine. eat good food. run down to vallejo couple times a week and make sure Matt6thug jr. is hitting the books. enjoy my air force community.  the rest of this place is nuts. rio vista, travis afb, suisun city, napa. hiway 12area is aok. and doable. the jelly belly bean factory is five miles away. so is the budweiser brewery. lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> drive the wife to work everyday at 6 am then go striper fishing at grizzly island.drink wine. eat good food. run down to vallejo couple times a week and make sure Matt6thug jr. is hitting the books. enjoy my air force community.  the rest of this place is nuts. rio vista, travis afb, suisun city, napa. hiway 12area is aok. and doable. the jelly belly bean factory is five miles away. so is the budweiser brewery. lol.



Living the good life! Enjoy brother, you earned it!


----------



## JSnake (Nov 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> drive the wife to work everyday at 6 am then go striper fishing at grizzly island.drink wine. eat good food. run down to vallejo couple times a week and make sure Matt6thug jr. is hitting the books. enjoy my air force community.  the rest of this place is nuts. rio vista, travis afb, suisun city, napa. hiway 12area is aok. and doable. the jelly belly bean factory is five miles away. so is the budweiser brewery. lol.



How many "ghost ships" are out in Suisun these days? My old client used to own a big apartment complex in Pittsburg that I'd have to visit a couple times a year. Strange place.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2017)

JSnake said:


> How many "ghost ships" are out in Suisun these days? My old client used to own a big apartment complex in Pittsburg that I'd have to visit a couple times a year. Strange place.



not near as many as years ago. the sturgeon fishing there can be epic. i will count them for you this weekend. lots of them been scrapped. wanna say a dozen or so. i know they are planning to move them all within this year. that is trecherous water. i typically confine my fishing back in the delta near grizzly island.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2017)

One step closer, and a little wounded for Bama having 4 players leave the game injured. Four key players. I'm starting to see visions of last year where key injuries cost us in the big show. 

If I had to bet, were Bama to play UGA today, I'd bet on UGA winning. 

It's going to be interesting if we both can win out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2018)

Just had to bring this thread up again. 

One more step closer. 

It's all up to Bama now to make this thread a reality.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to bring this thread up again.
> 
> One more step closer.
> 
> It's all up to Bama now to make this thread a reality.



It’s gonna happen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> might be the nc. but the dogs will stay home and it wont be close like 2012. bamas 2nd o is better than what the dogs have.



Not right now. Looks like Bama has this one in the bag, but if they were playing UGA tonight, UGA's offense is heads and tails above Bama's. Bama's Defense is still nasty though and would give the UGA offense fits. 

I guess we'll find out in a week. No way I'd put money on this NC Game. 

ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats Bama Brother and see you next week and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## EJC (Jan 2, 2018)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

weathermantrey said:


> Just so I can sum up your thoughts, you are essentially getting to this point?
> 
> uga, who has stunk for the last decade, is a serious contender this year based on them going 5-0 against unranked teams, and surely will provide the best matchup against Bama in a championship game.



Yep. And after Clemson stunk up Sugar Bowl, UGA is a real contender..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA beats the Gators and it comes down to the Kirby vs Saban show for the SEC Championship?
> 
> I said when Kirby was hired that he would be contending for the SEC his second year and the NC his third year. So far he hasn't disappointed me in that prediction.
> 
> UGA would lose this SEC matchup of course, but dang it would be fun to watch. Probably would be a better game than the NC later on.



Well, I suppose it is safe to say the answer to this thread topic question is 100%. 

ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I suppose it is safe to say the answer to this thread topic question is 100%.
> 
> ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS !!!!



Congrats on whipping Clemson last night!


----------

